# Brakes warning and car not starting



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

I have just tried to switch my car on and the it does not start. The key turns in the ignition but the brake warning light is flashing on the centre dash and although ignition works, it is not starting or even attempting to start. This has come out the blue, can anybody advise?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Do the dash lights dim when attempting a start. Lots of alarms so low volts caused by flat battery perhaps.
Check battery volts & if battery connection clean & secure.
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like low oil level light as well..

As Hoggy says either dodgy battery / connection, or car not feeling loved and doesn't want to play


----------



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

No difference in lights when attempting to start. When I put the keys in it beeps very loudly while flashing the brakes light.
If brakes are the issue why would the car not start?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

+1 for low battery. Happened to me one and all hell breaks loose with the warning lights. Either charge the battery of jump start it and go for a decent drive (don't jump the battery, use the jump points under the bonnet)


----------



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok will call AA and see what they say, hope it battery, I can't jump start because it parked on my drive next to a skip so cannot get a car close to it

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> +1 for low battery. Happened to me one and all hell breaks loose with the warning lights. Either charge the battery of jump start it and go for a decent drive (don't jump the battery, use the jump points under the bonnet)


One of the signs of an extremely low battery is the spoiler will automatically deploy. Has yours done this?

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

CurryMan said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 for low battery. Happened to me one and all hell breaks loose with the warning lights. Either charge the battery of jump start it and go for a decent drive (don't jump the battery, use the jump points under the bonnet)
> ...


Yes it has..will let you know outcome, thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

Have AA guy with me,
Not the battery, when I put foot on brake the lights don't show so he thinks it's linked to that. He is running a diagnostic check but is having difficulty with that!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Random thoughts:

Low voltage from battery - charge battery; check connections; chase and prove correct voltage to engine compt fuse box
Check correct voltage at and operation of relevant relays in engine compt fuse box
ABS unit incorrectly (or maybe correctly) sensing low voltage - this could well cause the brake warning light. Not sure if it would prevent starting.


----------



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

AA could not, getting it towed to an Audi/vw only garage (should be cheaper then going direct) later. I have seen a few other people with this issue in other Audi's and VW but none have put the solution online!
I have attached the AA report if anybody wants more information









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyz_Toyz (Dec 25, 2016)

Brake relay switch should anyone look at this for advice

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Boyz_Toyz said:


> Brake relay switch should anyone look at this for advice


Excellent, good stuff updating the cause. I'm sure it will help out others at some point.. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

